# Deus Lager schon wieder Defekt



## Sawa (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo, brauche mal eure Hilfe 

habe jetzt schon die zweite linke Lagerschale mit kratz/Schabgeräuschen und das innerhalb von 3000Km 

Kurbel spannt nicht, läuft normalerweise leicht, nur jetzt als wäre Sand im Antrieb.

Nach dem kurbeldemontieren zeigt sich wieder die linke Lagerschale als schleifend, in Richtung festgehend (wirklich wie Sand drin)....

Habe kurz meinem Händler telefoniert, der mir aber nicht noch ein Ersatzlager zuschicken will (kann ich irgendwo auch verstehen).
Er will sich morgen mal mit dem Importeur kurzschließen, ob da eine einzelne Lagerschale zu bekommen ist, die Nachfrage nach dem Grund der Schäden...ob da eine Antwort kommt...

So, aber gleichzeitig will ich auch ein Funktionierendes Lager haben, die rechte Seite läuft absolut seidenweich, warum diese Probleme bei links???

Bin schon am überlegen auf Shimano umzurüsten oder gar mal ein Diaboluslager zu ordern, einzig der Frust und die Kosten bremsen mich noch aus.

Wer hat Erfahrung damit und kann mir weiterhelfen???


Lieber Forenbetreuer, bitte um Verständnis, da ich zwecks der Hoffnung auf rasche Hilfe den Beitrag auch in der Antriebssparte geschrieben habe, will bald wieder fahren


----------



## texas (16. Mai 2006)

habe an meinem blizzard 2002 jetzt das vierte tretlager drin. jedes jahr musste ich es also auswechseln. zweimal race face und dann ein truvativ. das neue truvativ habe ich jetzt drei wochen und es läuft immer noch wie am ersten tag!  

übrigens war es immer die linke seite, welche defekt war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Mai 2006)

Komisch, liegt das eventuell an den RM Bikes? Wil es doch nicht hoffen!!!


----------



## nrgmac (16. Mai 2006)

Habe an div. Race Face Teile (Prodigy-Kurbel, Steuersatz, Envolve ISIS Innenlager,...) auch nur schlechte Erinnerungen. Kaufpreis und Haltbarkeit stehen leider in keinem VerhÃ¤ltnis. Der Style-Faktor ja, aber der zÃ¤hlt bei mit nicht. Brauche Teile die funktionieren und nicht stÃ¤ndig knarren und knarzen.

Bin inzwischen wieder bei Shimano gelandet (Hone-Kurbel ca. 80â¬). LÃ¤uft jetzt 6 tkm und hat sich noch nie zu Wort gemeldet.


----------



## Sawa (16. Mai 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Habe Frank Kimmerle noch angemailt und hoffe mir da Hilfe vom Fachmann!!

Wenns noch mehr gibt immer her damit!!

Oder gibts auch den Fahrer mit Shimano Innenlager und Deus Kurbeln??


----------



## texas (6. Juni 2007)

habe soeben mein 5. isis-tretlager austauschen müssen.


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. Juni 2007)

ich weiß ja net die race face sachen welche ich hab halten komischer weise, fahr den diabolus vorbau mit lenker und diabolus kurbeln seit letztem jahr und das lager ist immernoch das erste....
Davor bin ich die Race Face evolve dh (mit isis auch ein evolve dh), das lager war nach 2 jahren verschlissen... die Kurbel fährt heute noch ein kumpel von mir.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juni 2007)

gibt von acros auch schicke lager. sind teuer und sehen top aus aber keine ahnung ob die nun besser sind


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juni 2007)

Deus mit XTR-Lager ist problemlos. Das Problem bei der Deus hängt aber wohl aber auch mit dem Einstellen zusammen.
 Aber das XTR-Lager ist auf jeden Fall unempfindlicher...


----------



## Wandlerin (12. Juni 2007)

Acros Lager jetzt über 1500 Km ohne Probleme!!!!!

Absolut empfehlenswert, egal ob für Deus oder für Shimano!!!!!


----------



## bluesky (13. Juni 2007)

mir sind jetzt innerhalb vo 2 jahren 4 Race Face X-Type Diabolus verreckt
immer nur das LINKE lager .. ich fahre an 2 bikes nun rechts race face und links shimano .. wenn man das plastikteil der shimanolager entsprechend zuschneidet geht das prima ... 

die race face fahre ich nur weil die gewinde überlang sind und ich bei nem 68 mm gehäuse mit 2 rechten spacern schonmal ein shimano aus nem rahmen getreten habe .. links reicht die gewinde überlappung des shimano lagers ...

für 68 mm gehäusebreite gibt es noch Reset Racing Lager:
http://www.getmad.de/blog/index.php?/archives/80-Die-Dinger-hassen-mich.html
und hier:
http://www.reset-racing.de/

von der verarbeitung sehr gut und seit nem halben jahr und ca. 1000 km kein problem und völlig stressfrei .. 





seit diesem fiasko steht für mich fest das ich nix mehr von Race Face kaufe ... weder kurbeln noch sonstige anbauteile ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. Juli 2007)

Mann  , bei meinem Slayer hat sich nach ca.1000km das Innenlager meiner Deus X-Type Kurbel verabschiedet. 
Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit Alternativlagern gemacht.
Hab echt kein Bock mehr, da wieder ein RF Lager einzubauen.


----------



## Bikeaddict (5. Juli 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Mann  , bei meinem Slayer hat sich nach ca.1000km das Innenlager meiner Deus X-Type Kurbel verabschiedet.
> Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit Alternativlagern gemacht.
> Hab echt kein Bock mehr, da wieder ein RF Lager einzubauen.



Ich fahr eine Shimano-Kurbel! bin zwar sonst kein großer fan und hab auch außer dem umwerfer und der kurbel kein shimano-teil verbaut, aber in sachen preis-leistung bei kurbel-innenlager kombis sind sie unschlagbar.

Das XT/LX/Hone innenlager ist sogar leichter als RF


----------



## Der Toni (5. Juli 2007)

Habs gerade auseinandergebaut. Rechte Lagerschale ist hin. Laut Sufu sind
die mit den Shimanoschalen kompatibel. Gibts Tips in Sachen Preis/leistung - 
XT, XTR.
Wenn ich zurückdenke, wie groß die Hoffnung war, endlich haltbare Innenlager mit den neuen Kurbelsystemen zu bekommen. 
Wird irgendwie immer schlimmer. 
Der Witz ist: Ich fahre in meinem Element ein eigentlich nicht passendes FSA Signature Innenlager (ISIS).... und das hält jetzt seit 2Jahren über 10000km.


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Juli 2007)

Gute Erfahrungen mit dem Innenlager von Acros gemacht!!!

Maile mal den Frank Kimmerle (Rocky-Händler in Gärtringen an, sehr kompetent!!!!)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


seither null Probleme!!!


----------



## vega3000 (10. Juli 2007)

Habe genau das selbe Problem... Habe mir ne neue Atlas Kurbel eingebaut, und schon nach jetzt ca 2Mon Knackt es verdächtig wenn ich sie stark belaste (z.B. Bergauf  ) Da ich schon überall gelesen habe das die RF Lager nichts taugen, wollte ich mir andere einbauen. Soll ich also die von meiner Hone Kurbel nehmen oder mir die Acros bestellen? 

Kann es sein das man wenn man die Kurbel anzieht die lager zerdrückt? Kann ja bei Shimano mit den Plasteschrauben nicht passieren


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juli 2007)

Ja, das mit dem Brechen des Gehäuses bei zu festem anziehen der Kurbel, schrieb mir auch mein Händler. 
Aber das kapiere ich nicht.
Auf der race face page steht, man müsse die Kurbelschraube mit hohem (bis 80nm) Drehmoment anziehen.http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/X-Type_Wichtig.pdf
Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr, oder wie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega3000 (10. Juli 2007)

Das ist warscheinlich gerade die grenze was die lager noch aushalten (sollten)

Irgendwie ist das bei Shimano besser gelöst, da kriegen die Lager nur die Vorspannkraft und das Anzugsmoment bleibt im Kurbelarm.

Beim mehrmaligen zerlegen und zusammensetzen soll es dann ja wesentlich leichter gehen vielleicht halten die 2. deshalb dann auch länger


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juli 2007)

Naja, schau´n wir mal. 
Habe mir jetzt xtr lager bestellt. Wenn die wieder nur 1000km halten, kommt ´ne 4kant drauf.


----------



## Deer (19. Juli 2007)

Hier mal das Ausmaß meiner Deus Aktion!
Wer also was braucht,Lager,Lagerschale,Dichtung... kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## vega3000 (23. Juli 2007)

Wusste garnicht das man die lager auch aus den Schalen raus nehmen kann...
aber da ich eh kein gutes händchen beim einpressen habe,lass ich se wohl lieber drin


----------

